
Ask HN: Thoughts/feedbacks on CryFS - DaWeasel
CryFS website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cryfs.org<p>I&#x27;m considering using CryFS to encrypt and store projects (source code + any files related to project...) I work on to Dropbox.
As a security newbie I&#x27;d like to have feedback from more experienced peers on this tool.<p>My main concerns are:
1) is it safe ? (like in &quot;industrial spying safe&quot;, not &quot;NSA safe&quot;)
2) will it fit my workkflow ? I want to work on a folder containing all my projects&#x2F;clients data and I want those to be encrypted then synchronized to Dropbox on edit.
3) will it last long enough so I don&#x27;t have to search for an alternative in 1 year ?<p>Feel free to add any thought that you think is relevant ;)
======
brudgers
The page contains the call to action:

    
    
      Let us notify you when CryFS is stable!
    

And labels the software "Beta". On the other hand if the specific problems it
is intended to address relative to file size are relevant then the tradeoffs
might be worth it.

Good luck.

~~~
DaWeasel
Thanks for replying :)

